# Sarasota, FL - please contact officials there!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Outrage*

This is an outrage!

Bumping up for Florida people!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The city/animal control/police dept need to hear from the citizens that is has to be investigated and something done for this dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

FL members, anyone?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is the original report from the person who found the dog, and an update, animal control is apparently going to investigate.

original story: Freedom Project- Florida's Failure to save a helpless Dane - CNN iReport

update: UPDATE on Tovan the Great Dane! - CNN iReport


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

this is so tragic, clearly this was a neglected soul. when i found holly and took her to the vet she was 10-15 pound underweight and had worms. when i went to animal control to report i found her and would keep her with me until an owner showed up, they said they would have to investigate her condition before they would release her to the owners. well owners never showed up and she is with me looking for a furever home. good thoughts that tovan will go back to the people who found her and got her the help she desperately needed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is absolutely horrible, this poor beautiful Dane. I read both the CNN articles-very good, thanks MYLISSYK for posting them. I can't believe he was released to his owners, very glad an Investigation is underway. Hope to see an update soon with a very happy ending for this boy.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am in Florida in Orlando. about an hour or 2 away from Sarasota. Is there anything i can do to help? im actually going to Sarasota on Monday to visit my soon to be new golden boy.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

and why would they release him back to his owners?? i would think there would be an investigation before returning him back! The poor thing, its ridiculous..


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Save Tovan the Great Dane | Facebook

Found this, it's a start for getting their attention.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> i am in Florida in Orlando. about an hour or 2 away from Sarasota. Is there anything i can do to help? im actually going to Sarasota on Monday to visit my soon to be new golden boy.


Contact the Sarasota animal shelter and let them know you are concerned and want the authorities to investigate. They need to know the public is watching.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ok i sure will, so sad. how could someone do this? I watch animal cops all the time and it makes me so angry


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Does anyone live in or near Sarasota, FL? Please contact officials in every capacity in that city to demand an investigation for this beautiful, abused Great Dane.
> 
> Found, completely emaciated and too weak to stand, by a kind person who immediately took him to a vet. This good samaritan was ordered by animal control to return him to the "owner".
> 
> Florida Great Dane - victim of neglect or abuse? - National Dogs | Examiner.com


 
Thanks I posted a link to this but had trouble uploading photos.

Thanks for doing this. I sure hope this poor dog gets help very soon. I posed links to this here on chit chat and Sarasota animal shelters number to ring e.t.c full story is there to read


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are only 1300 signatures on the petition, they need more!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> There are only 1300 signatures on the petition, they need more!


 
yes we need heap more sigs


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

I haven't been able to stop thinking about this, hard to fathom how this can be allowed to happen. Just signed the petition, hopefully there will be some justice for this poor, sweet pup! If there is anything else people can do who don't live in Florida, please let me know.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh this makes me soooo mad. Contact local dog friendly gov people. Might even be worth flagging to the WH - they have a dog. Maybe animal abuse can be a new issue. Flag a note to some big hollywood type person who is vocal - this is just horrible and who/how do they get the dog back?


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have many doggie friends living near or in Sarasota. Passing this on via email; we'll get this guy the help he deserves.


----------

